# Disreputable place to stop.



## GWAYGWAY (Feb 19, 2015)

We went to the NEC for the show and had a good night there in the par park saw the show, and left at the early afternoon to have a look around the world for somewhere to go We stopped in Ross on Wye with not much to say about  it and then made our way back via Stokenchurch to hopefully film some of the Red Kite and get nice photos. We arrived latish afternoon and it was too late to see much as they had all gone off to roost. We decided that the  English Nature  parking area would be a good wild camp but  I could not actually drive in as there is a height barrier. So I parked up right out side on a bit of had standing for the night. HOWEVER it seems it is a dogging site and We were a bit bothered because of the coming and going of cars in and out of the carpark up until about 12.30, when it went quiet only to start with  some of the same cars coming back a 6.00. 
We had come to the conclusion that it was a dogging site and  I asked the Warden in the morning about those goings on.
He confirmed that it was and that the Police sometimes drive in and they all drive out and come back later. He said that it was sort of tolerated to stop it happening in the towns and referred to the Police phrase  " A gentleman's meeting place."  No females seemed to attend, that I  noticed.
We did find it a bit disconcerting, but we were not going to try and find another place at that time of night, even when a couple of blokes came up looking at the van and obviously wondering who  we were in there.
I just looked up the POI's and it is not there but it would have been ideal had it not been for the on-goings.
What do others on here do when faced with this situation?  Just clear off I suppose is the answer.

As for the BL++DY kites they are a bit like the pandas in the Kit-Kat advert, every time you have the camera they go, and come back as soon as you put it down.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't imagine you'd get any grief off them, just take some ear plugs lol.

Birmingham NEC? And you camped in the car park overnight? Is this option always available? How much?

Cheers.


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Feb 19, 2015)

We stayed at a place listed on here in Nottinghamshire that was the same. The traffic was constant for around six hours. We were close to leaving but there wasn't anywhere else nearby so stuck it out.


----------



## izwozral (Feb 19, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> I don't imagine you'd get any grief off them,* just take some ear plugs lol.*
> 
> Birmingham NEC? And you camped in the car park overnight? Is this option always available? How much?
> 
> Cheers.



Don't forget the butt plugs either!!


----------



## Tezza (Feb 20, 2015)

I think it happens in nearly every car park...if its ok and quiet for Mh's its quiet for what they want to do. We just close the curtains and leave them to it. They dont bother us and vice versa. Was vice the right word to use then?


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 20, 2015)

*Lovely couple*

Michaelfitzpatrick
and
Patrickfitzmichael !


----------



## Firefox (Feb 20, 2015)

Have stayed at a few dogging sites in the past. Some people seem to make a huge fuss about it, but honestly it is no big deal. Close all the curtains lights low and go to bed early. It is no different to a motorway service station with cars coming and going, or Tescos 24 hour car park. Keep the curtains closed and yourself to yourself and you won't get bothered. By midnight or one o'clock they have usually given up and you'll often get a peaceful night, By morning, probably will just be your van there.


----------



## izwozral (Feb 20, 2015)

Tezza said:


> I think it happens in nearly every car park...if its ok and quiet for Mh's its quiet for what they want to do. We just close the curtains and leave them to it. They dont bother us and vice versa. *Was vice the right word to use then*?



Yes it was, so was versa or was that verso?:banana::lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Feb 20, 2015)

Firefox said:


> Have stayed at a few dogging sites in the past. Some people seem to make a huge fuss about it, but honestly it is no big deal. Close all the curtains lights low and go to bed early. It is no different to a motorway service station with cars coming and going, or Tescos 24 hour car park. Keep the curtains closed and yourself to yourself and you won't get bothered. By midnight or one o'clock they have usually given up and you'll often get a peaceful night, By morning, probably will just be your van there.



Or get your masks out lol


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Feb 20, 2015)

izwozral said:


> You parked in the NEC, how much was it?


As a true wildcamper I can assure you that it costs nothing , just a bit of neck, I came in and just parked in the open carpark along with the vans and lorries  that were there for the shows. Park up and shut down, it helps if your van is not a flash one  to stand out. There is no way I would pay the CC to park in their corral for £30 with a tiny hook up and a few plastic waste drums.


----------



## CAL (Feb 20, 2015)

Had similar experience at Lever Park, Rivington.
Too much to see in one day so I decided to overnight in one of the large car parks. 
Didn't notice at first, but after a short while I noticed the cars in the park all seemed to have single (not being ageist) older blokes in them, didn't see one lady. Probably noticed over 15 cars that would cruise into the car park and slowly,deliberately drive around the car park looking into other vehicles.
It was still light prob 15.00 so I was reading with a cup of coffee. I wouldn't mind but a couple of cars parked across in front of my van so they could stare straight in (very uncomfortable).
I decided to move as there is another large car park about a mile away so I thought I'd leave them to it. No lights in either car park so when it would get dark it would be pitch black and with their shenanigans I wouldn't get much sleep.
Got into the second car park only to realize some of the earlier vehicles I'd noticed where appearing here and doing the same thing (The red mist was starting to descend).
I gave up and drove to the services for the night, at least it was well lit.
I just thought they must be a very sad lot, freezing cold, cruising around with the desperate need to get their rocks off with another bloke.


----------



## n brown (Feb 20, 2015)

i lived in a car behind Jack Straws Castle on Hampstead Heath for a while, in the days when homosexuality was illegal . blimey that was a busy place ! and they all wore white polo necks ! faces appearing at the windows, heads popping up behind bushes, wild laughter from behind a wall- some nights i could hardly sleep for laughing !


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 20, 2015)

n brown said:


> i lived in a car behind Jack Straws Castle on Hampstead Heath for a while, in the days when homosexuality was illegal . blimey that was a busy place ! and they all wore white polo necks ! faces appearing at the windows, heads popping up behind bushes, wild laughter from behind a wall- some nights i could hardly sleep for laughing !



I used to think that the 3" holes drilled in the public loo booth walls at waist height were down to jerry building!
Oh, and walking into a bar in Sitges, and Jan said, "There don't seem to be any women in here..."


----------



## n brown (Feb 20, 2015)

glory holes . yes,there's a word for everything !


----------



## izwozral (Feb 20, 2015)

I spent 4 days in Sitges & didn't even know it was a gay mecca until told by a friend a few weeks later. I did notice that all the guys were tall, slim & well groomed & the lack of females though, I just didn't put 2 & 2 together.

I mustn't be very observant I guess.

Besides, I couldn't care less if a guy or a gal is gay, each to their own, live & let live & all that.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 20, 2015)

jagmanx said:


> Michaelfitzpatrick
> and
> Patrickfitzmichael !



ben dover
p. nuss


----------



## jennyp19 (Feb 20, 2015)

Better than parking in a boy racers hang out.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## sasquatch (Feb 20, 2015)

Don't bother with dogging sites try some around Flint and Hawarden North Wales,very popular with wife swapping all pre arranged. Birdlip is one mother of a dogging spot though.


----------



## donkey too (Feb 20, 2015)

sasquatch said:


> Don't bother with dogging sites try some around Flint and Hawarden North Wales,very popular with wife swapping all pre arranged. Birdlip is one mother of a dogging spot though.[/QUO
> 
> How do you know all this?


----------



## izwozral (Feb 20, 2015)

donkey too said:


> sasquatch said:
> 
> 
> > Don't bother with dogging sites try some around Flint and Hawarden North Wales,very popular with wife swapping all pre arranged. Birdlip is one mother of a dogging spot though.[/QUO
> ...


----------



## twosugars (Feb 20, 2015)

Cr Devils Dyke Road 3 &  4 at the back of Brighton are well known dogging spots. Also, to discourage travellers the entrance is very tight (oo er missis!) with a sharp right turn. Anything larger than a standard transit will struggle and take body damage. Cr Devils Dyke 1 is prone to boy racers at weekends...


----------



## sasquatch (Feb 20, 2015)

Quite innocently I parked up there when I was working to do a radio check and saw it with my own 2 eyes-honest guv!


----------



## Lima Delta (Feb 20, 2015)

jennyp19 said:


> Better than parking in a boy racers hang out.



Agreed!

We parked up in Ludlow Park & Ride car park on a snowy Tuesday in January. I've always before avoided near-town car parks for fear of disturbance, but with it being snowy and snowing we didn't fancy tackling little lanes to get to somewhere more appealing. In deciding to stay there I even said "Anyway, who is going to be hanging around up to no good on a cold Tuesday in January?"

The boy racers arrived just before 9pm and revved their engines and tore around the car park until just gone 2am. No doubt the skid-pan conditions helped to keep them amused. 

I was rather less amused!


----------



## jake (May 3, 2015)

*Weird and wonderful*

re. dogging and other unwanted intrusions , I have a really good latex "Scream" mask ,& now when I appear with a large (fake) bloodied axe they all seem to disappear ,which is a shame cos I only want to play as well!! Some people have no sense of humour at all, and when I let my tame Doberman out to bite the tires most of them drive off!! why ?he wants to play as well !:scared::lol-049::wacko: I have come to the conclusion if people think you're a wee bit strange they will go to extreme lengths to avoid you, and I keep telling myself (in a quite shrill voice)I'm not mad ,I'm not mad ,and start to laugh!   works every time!


----------



## alcam (May 4, 2015)

Lima Delta said:


> Agreed!
> 
> We parked up in Ludlow Park & Ride car park on a snowy Tuesday in January. I've always before avoided near-town car parks for fear of disturbance, but with it being snowy and snowing we didn't fancy tackling little lanes to get to somewhere more appealing. In deciding to stay there I even said "Anyway, who is going to be hanging around up to no good on a cold Tuesday in January?"
> 
> ...



You should just have parked in the main town center carpark . Never had any bother there


----------



## mossypossy (May 6, 2015)

*double check*

Like all things these days you can double check your chosen spot, even down to which day of the week is safe

Not sure if there is a similar boy racer site

Swinging Heaven > England > English Dogging Locations

I want a huge disclaimer here:danger:


----------



## izwozral (May 6, 2015)

mossypossy said:


> Like all things these days you can double check your chosen spot, even down to which day of the week is safe
> 
> Not sure if there is a similar boy racer site
> 
> ...



Thats my wilding spots sorted out for the next 15 years


----------



## mossypossy (May 6, 2015)

1.6 million members......pardon the pun

We have always had cats


----------



## izwozral (May 6, 2015)

mossypossy said:


> 1.6 million members......pardon the pun
> 
> We have always had cats



I'm fond of pussies:angel:


----------



## jimbohorlicks (May 6, 2015)

izwozral said:


> Thats my wilding spots sorted out for the next 15 years



i thought the link was a joke -but sadly no -it would appear that some of the mentioned sites are also WC POI's :dog::rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


----------

